# Clown costumes



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I am not doing much of a haunt this year.  But I am going to have a clown tent with 6 - 8 clowns in it to walk through. I thought I would sew up the costumes, but I need a few patterns. Anyone have any? Or is there a place where I can buy costumes reasonably?


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

If you have a Goodwill or SA nearby, try there first. Our Goodwill has a whole rack of costumes for cheap.

As far as sewing your own, last night one of our clowns brought me his costume to be fixed (it was torn down a couple of seams). From what I could tell while I was working on it, it was basically a jumpsuit with generous gathers to give it a lot of volume. You could probably take apart a jumpsuit and adapt a pattern from it.

Good luck.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A little late in the season, but I might be able to do something for you depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I usually try Goodwill first. I like to go on 50% off saturdays. Which we have here every other weekend. But lately someone has been grabbing anything Halloween. It is gone before I can get to it. I bought a couple of blue king size bed sheets for $2 and thought I might try to make one. I know the hour is late, but I couldn't bare not to do something. I just cant afford to pay $50 each for 6 costumes. My wife put me on a strick budget. 

What might you have Jeff?


----------

